#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  How does Google's Project Fi network help travelers?

## Bhavya

Google Fi or Project Fi is a mobile virtual network operator that provides wireless service to make or receive calls and use mobile data without actually owning the network. Here in this article, you can find out how this Google Fi network help travellers.

----------

